# Beginning with Chickens



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I would like to publish an article on what all you need to get started raising chickens on your own. I would also like for it to what you need to do to do it. 

I think it could be an important resource for people new to chickens. Would anyone be interested in helping out and writing it? Contributing to it? Really any way you want to help would get us started on it. 

Please let me know if you want to help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you want to pick our brains?

Contributing would be good. A collaborative effort since there are considerations depending on where a person is raising chickens.

How would we do that? Have different people contribute in the article area and then combine them in a cohesive article?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tough topic, for example; coops. Someone out west or up north may not build a coop in the same manner as someone living in the south. Also chickens themselves; are they getting started with chicks, POL's, adults, or a combination thereof? 
It goes back to what Robin stated, "depending on where a person is raising chickens."

Additionally even if an article is published, odds are a new person (or any person) is going post questions rather than reading article(s.)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How many volumes do you plan this project to be?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I can help,I've been doing this so long I'm sure I have something to contribute but I'm not a writer(and I still haven't figured out how to do paragraphs on my lap top).I can do research and outlines.I have to agree with Dawg,though.I don't think most people would read the article and would ask questions instead,it's more personal.I probably shouldn't mention this but I never look at the articles and I bet I'm not the only one....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This new platform calls our attention to new articles so that puts them out there for folks to notice.

We could point new folks to the article to see all or most of their questions answered in the article and then they could query us further.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> So, you want to pick our brains?
> 
> Contributing would be good. A collaborative effort since there are considerations depending on where a person is raising chickens.
> 
> How would we do that? Have different people contribute in the article area and then combine them in a cohesive article?


Picking your brains would be good. Lets concentrate o the format first so we don't have too many people working on one section. We can multiple inputs per section, that's not a problem, but I think choosing a structure would really help.



dawg53 said:


> Tough topic, for example; coops. Someone out west or up north may not build a coop in the same manner as someone living in the south. Also chickens themselves; are they getting started with chicks, POL's, adults, or a combination thereof?
> It goes back to what Robin stated, "depending on where a person is raising chickens."
> 
> Additionally even if an article is published, odds are a new person (or any person) is going post questions rather than reading article(s.)


Cover what you do and what you know and why you do it. This is a collaborative effort so it should cover multiple techniques, and ideas.



seminolewind said:


> How many volumes do you plan this project to be?


That's a good question. We could do one summation article, or we could cover one facet of it per article. I think that's really going to depend on the writers and how deep they decide to cover a subject.

I think we need to get a format setup first. So Beginning, Middle, End. Each can be broken down into multiple parts themselves. I would appreciate you guys helping come up with the structure.



chickenqueen said:


> I can help,I've been doing this so long I'm sure I have something to contribute but I'm not a writer(and I still haven't figured out how to do paragraphs on my lap top).I can do research and outlines.I have to agree with Dawg,though.I don't think most people would read the article and would ask questions instead,it's more personal.I probably shouldn't mention this but I never look at the articles and I bet I'm not the only one....


It will be connected to a thread, so if they have any questions they can ask them there. That's the way this software works.



robin416 said:


> This new platform calls our attention to new articles so that puts them out there for folks to notice.
> 
> We could point new folks to the article to see all or most of their questions answered in the article and then they could query us further.


We could. I could also include it in our welcome greeting.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay. Format. I would have members write sections like

"how to set up when expecting chicks
, after arrival and signs of ailments,
laying
rooster behavior
different breeds for different utilities (picking breeds)
how to keep chickens cool
how to keep chickens warm
how to avoid predators and signs to tell you what they are
What is a secure pen and coop
meds to have on hand
signs of illness

ETC.
Then put them in order of need. Anyone can participate. And it will be a member project.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone else want to weigh in on the format before I get these threads started?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With the latest going on here, I don't think it's something I should take on.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I understand. No worries. 

Anyone else have any input before I get these threads started?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Is this adding to what we have now or replacing them?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Is this adding to what we have now or replacing them?


These will be new articles for the articles section. Just resources we can reference.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Will these have by-lines?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

They will. The software only allows a single author, but I will be including the username of anyone that contributes.


----------

